

Satya Nadella email to employees on aligning engineering to strategy - rbanffy
http://news.microsoft.com/2015/06/17/satya-nadella-email-to-employees-on-aligning-engineering-to-strategy/

======
chiph
Ten EVPs now reporting to him. That seems like a lot.

Applications and Services Group -- what's in it? Sounds like Cortana,
HoloLens, and XBox.

------
VOYD
I love how he addresses 100,000 people as "Team".

